# Any experience with Greyhound Express???



## caribbean (Jun 25, 2011)

They recently started new service in town for Greyhound Express. The equipment sounds similar to the chartered tour buses with lether seats, more seat room, power connections, & WiFi. So we are considering it as an option rather than Amtrak. Has anybody used this service? Would be interested to hear your experience on the Express, not the regular bus that stops a lot.

Thanks,


----------



## wackymother (Jun 25, 2011)

Our friends just used Greyhound Express to visit us in NYC from Philadelphia. They were very happy with the buses, which are comparable to the MegaBus and Bolt Bus. They have assigned seats so you don't need to get to the bus station an hour ahead of time to get in line! 

BUT when they went to find the bus, it was a bit confusing because (on both the Philadelphia side and the New York City side), you had to know to go to a different area and a different line for the Greyhound Express buses instead of the old-style Greyhound buses, which they're now calling Greyhound Legacy. Look for the orangey/red signs.


----------



## caribbean (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info. The article in the newspaper did say they had a special boarding area, but knowing what color signs to look for will be helpful.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 25, 2011)

If you ask the people at the Greyhound counter where your line will be, be sure to tell them you're on Greyhound Express. In NYC they sent us to the regular Greyhound Legacy line and we were waiting there for 10 minutes before we realized it wasn't the right place. 

When you buy your ticket, you'll be assigned a boarding number. Then in the Greyhound Express area, they had lines for numbers 1-10, 11-20, 21-30, and so on. The passengers boarded in order.


----------

